# Dell XPS 13



## BSDUser (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi everyone. Is there anyone who knows if the Dell XPS 13 9333 is supported by Freebsd 12? Thank you all.


----------



## Martin Paredes (Feb 13, 2019)

I have the Dell XPS 13 9343 and the Wi-Fi doesn't work

In your case I think it is going to be the same issue, just change it with one that it's supported by iwm(4)


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 13, 2019)

Martin Paredes said:


> I have the Dell XPS 13 9343 and the Wi-Fi doesn't work
> 
> In your case I think it is going to be the same issue, just change it with one that it's supported by iwm(4)


Changing the wifi might not be necessary. According to the technical specifications for the 9333 here, the wireless is an Intel Wireless-AC 7260, which is supported by iwm(4)


----------



## Martin Paredes (Feb 14, 2019)

You are correct T-Daemon
BSDUser, you should read FreeBSD on XPS 13: Part 1
Sorry, I cann't find info on Dell web site, so I assumed it had a Broadcom card like mine


----------



## BSDUser (Feb 15, 2019)

thanks for the answers. I'm new user of FreeBSD. 
my wifi card is: 
Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
and works well. 
does not a network manager exist in freebsd? I suppose it can be done at least from the command line.
I'm using Freebsd 12 KDE 5 in virtual box. the driver I'm using is the drm-stable kmod and it works fine. The most serious problem is that after several settings with autofs, hald, policy etc etc I could not mount the usb and mtp devices well. I was very interested in this system after 10 years of Linux Gnu, I wanted a system and not a kernel with a GUI. There is no guide? there is too much confusion between hald automount etc etc. We accept advice. Thank you all.


----------

